# New Serra Spilo?



## sinigang

got this labelled as S. gibbus(obviously not). Looks like a spilo, though someone also thought it could be gold rhom.


----------



## Ægir

Will have to let the pros chime in on this one, as I am not really sure.


----------



## sinigang

Ægir said:


> Will have to let the pros chime in on this one, as I am not really sure.


well if it helps i know the collection point now. Rio Tocantins.


----------



## memento

S.maculatus


----------



## sinigang

memento said:


> S.maculatus


thanks how can you tell? from googling serrasalmus maculatus mine doesn't really look like them. some have a humeral spot, some have spotted markings. none have the reddish colour near pectorals.

opefe site said all "ruby red spilos" are actually macs. is that what tipped you off?


----------



## memento

sinigang said:


> S.maculatus


thanks how can you tell? from googling serrasalmus maculatus mine doesn't really look like them. some have a humeral spot, some have spotted markings. none have the reddish colour near pectorals.

opefe site said all "ruby red spilos" are actually macs. is that what tipped you off?
[/quote]

S.spilopleura is a completely different species than what we assumed it was. The confusion is a result from a revision Jégu wrote regarding S.spilopleura and S.maculatus.
He used several specimen S.eigenmanni believing they were S.spilopleura.

As a result, this study became invalid after Hubert noted this mistake.

Basically the OPEFE statement is what it all boils down to : all specimen identified as spilos, are most likely macs.
This also raised another problem though, mostly still ignored. Our perception of S.maculatus also has to be changed, for apparently they have a broader variety than believed.
So far, what you see on the internet identified as macs, are based on the old and invalid "red=spilo, yellow=mac" comparison.
Both are mac though, with colour depending on water chemistry.

For some more info on the matter, read the profiles on S.spilopleura and S.maculatus.


----------



## sinigang

memento said:


> S.maculatus


thanks how can you tell? from googling serrasalmus maculatus mine doesn't really look like them. some have a humeral spot, some have spotted markings. none have the reddish colour near pectorals.

opefe site said all "ruby red spilos" are actually macs. is that what tipped you off?
[/quote]

S.spilopleura is a completely different species than what we assumed it was. The confusion is a result from a revision Jégu wrote regarding S.spilopleura and S.maculatus.
He used several specimen S.eigenmanni believing they were S.spilopleura.

As a result, this study became invalid after Hubert noted this mistake.

Basically the OPEFE statement is what it all boils down to : all specimen identified as spilos, are most likely macs.
This also raised another problem though, mostly still ignored. Our perception of S.maculatus also has to be changed, for apparently they have a broader variety than believed.
So far, what you see on the internet identified as macs, are based on the old and invalid "red=spilo, yellow=mac" comparison.
Both are mac though, with colour depending on water chemistry.

For some more info on the matter, read the profiles on S.spilopleura and S.maculatus.
[/quote]

okay! that makes a lot of sense, thanks guy


----------



## Brace

Gold spilo


----------



## addicted216

gold spilo?lol, its a mac,


----------



## jadecade

it looks like my friends gold spilo


----------

